# What Type of Decoys to Bring



## Cblainez71 (Jun 25, 2004)

I'll be hunting the Gackle/Streeter area this fall and am looking for tips on what kind of decoys to bring. I don't want to bring a whole trailer full and am looking for some tips. I'll be hunting potholes and some fields. Plan on bringing a variety of Canada decoys (shells, full body and floaters), but not quite sure on the ducks. I typically hunt over mallard and teal decoys. I assume these will work in ND. Not sure if there are certain other species that should be in my spread (ie. pintail, widgeon, gadwall). Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Why not bring the trailer? You will be covered for everything then. Its a no brainer.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Why not bring the trailer? You will be covered for everything then. Its a no brainer.


He may not want to haul it across the country Tyler.

If your emphasis is on both ducks and canadas, than you'll want to bring as much as possible. Larger spreads (for fields) are becoming more of a must here in Oct. for Canadas. For duck ponds you can get away with much less.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Personally I wouldn't even hunt that area!!!They have a very poor duck to pond ratio!!!!Ummm what!!! Already to crowded there!!! Bad stuff...Go North East of there!!!!

Mav....


----------



## Cblainez71 (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I'll make sure and bring a variety of Canada decoys. As for ducks, we typically hunt over mallards and teal in NE. Should I plan on bringing several dozen mallard and a dozen teal decoys? Are there any other species (ie. pintail) that I should include in my spread to be more effective on ND birds. I'm willing to go out and buy decoys in other species if need be, but don't want to if it's not necessary. Especially if I can't use them back home.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I get plenty of ducks,mainly mallards,in the canada goose field spread.Remember to bring your spinner,they work pretty good in fields.For water spreads,two dozen mallard water keel floaters are enough.Trust me,you dont want weighted keel,you might have to walk the decoys in a half mile or better.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've hunted ducks in ND for the past 40 years and have never owned anything but Mallard decoys.Everything will decoy to them.

If you are here in early Oct...bring the teal decoys along.After about the 10th they are all gone south.

So don't buy anymore unless you want to.You should be able to shoot Gads,Pintails,Widgeon,Mallards,and Teal over your Mallard decoys.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

My goodly associates from North Dakota often over look many of the wonderful birds they have because they are spoiled rotten and I am insanely jealous. That being said I would recommend the following because you never know how the weather will affect your hunt. 
- ALL DECOYS SHOULD BE AS LIGHT AS POSSIBLE.
- Good waders and a wading stick are helpful. Leave the boat at home unless it is small and light.
-About two dozen mallards would be good.
-A couple of bull pin decoys for visibility.
-Some Snow goose windsocks if you have them. May not need them but they take up little space. And the limit anytime on them is very liberal.
-Good canadian goose decoys as many as you can take of all types.
-1-2 doz. bluebill decoys. N.D. has BEAUTIFUL Bills even on some of their 
small water plus the white and black is highly visible.
-A decoy sled is nice to have
-The spinner of some type as people mentioned already.
-In my experience a few decoys and some motion (jerks, spinners, ect.) is better and more convienent then the whole circus.
-Lastly this seems like a lot of crap to bring but you are doing this so do it right. Don't wish you had something on days when you should be shooting birds instead.

- Don't let them tell you, "If you ain't shootin' mallards you ain't shootin' ducks!"

ENJOY ALL OF IT, IT'S LIKE HEAVEN ON EARTH!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Waterfowlerguy said:


> Don't let them tell you, "If you ain't shootin' mallards you ain't shootin' ducks!"


That's not true! A Bull Pin is perfectly acceptable for the one "other." :wink:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Dan, 
I suppose that you consider black ducks and cans "trash" also. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Jim,

One man's trash is another man's treasure - to each their own.

I was being more of a smart-allick than anything else, but dabblers are "the schtuff" for the hunting styles/methods I enjoy the most, and among them, mallies and pins are king (field hunting options, bigger flocks, bigger birds, the way they often "work" a little vs. bee line in, etc).

I guess I don't even put blacks in the mix since the chance of shooting one of those in ND is only slightly higher than shooting a Nene Goose.

A plumed Bull Can would be cool, but you could wait a lot of years to shoot one of those in in the shallow/small potholes or stubble fields where I enjoy duck hunting the most too.

Chevy vs. Ford; Benelli vs. Rem; 30-06 vs. 7mm; etc. - to each their own. In ND, give me mallies and pinnies.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Or do like I do. 2 doz mallards and a pair or two of teal, gadwall, pintail, redhead. and bluebills.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You kids and your water decoys for ducks.


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Bring every one you can possibly fit. Do not forget the available space in the glove compartment and under the hood.

Actually, in my limited experience, all kinds of ducks will decoy into goose field decoys. For small to medium water a few dozen mallards with judicious calling will work.

But 600 decoys will always work better 8)


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the more the better. you never know what you'll run into.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Waterfolwerguy, thats sure is a reply from a BigCity guy. Hunts here 4 days out of the year and knows everything.
Screw the water dekes. Bring field decoys.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would go with Ryan the more the better. Then you would be prepared for anything. :withstupid:


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Goosebuster - Quit stirring the pot with every out-of-stater on the site. Do you go to any other state for outdoor activities?


----------



## Cedar Creek (Sep 15, 2003)

I will speak as one who came to ND the 1st time last October. We shipped 3 X lander blinds along with 2 dozen mallard decoys in the box to our hotel. We also ordered 2 dozen mallards from cabelas and had them shipped to the hotel. We packed everything else into our limited space bags for the plane ride from SC. 3 people got 2 bags each. That was 1 bag each and 2 shotgun cases(we left one out to use a cooler as checked luggage to bring home our ducks) After we got it all in the Chev. mid size suv there was not much room for us. I will say that all that gear was WAY too much. We ended up only using about 2 dozen decoys and standing in the reeds on the edge of the potholes. We did see that if we had a dozen or so goose shells we would have been able to hunt the fields some. The next time we will be light because you HAVE to be mobile. There was alot more posted land than I thought there would be but there was alot that wasnt posted either. The problem wasnt that the land was posted but that it was sometimes difficult to find the Prperty owner. When we did find him though we were allowed to hunt. Only one turned us down because he said the area we wanted to hunt was a roost and we didnt know that. We went back by that location befroe dark and it was clear it was a roost.

Hope this helps some. Good luck and respect the land owners. If they tell you no then be gracious and find another place to hunt. Pick up your trash and empty shells and dont drive in their fields. There is a reason the ones that tell you no, tell you no, and usually its not because they just dont want anyone hunting there.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I sent you a PM....


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks for the defense jbancfl,
Goose was graced with the good fortune of either being born there or sneeking in the day the boarder guards were sleeping. :wink: In either case he is lucky. I am stuck in the city by circumstance not choice. That being said I can take a little bustin' of my chops by some guy who knows everything but good manners. In any case Goose there are many of us that live in places without big fields or hunting options. Those people hunt water for that reason. Because water is public in many areas I bet you would find a majority of hunters have only water decoys or relatively few field deeks in comparison. Without getting into the guys personal spending habits I made a suggestion based on this concept and the indication he made that he already had or was buying some canadian field deeks. Im no expert and will be the first to tell you that. The guy asked for opinions and I like many others gave one. Expert or not I hunt ethically and respect the people and resources while I'm there. Resident or not thats the way it should be done by everyone whether its for 4 days or sixty. If I can help someone enjoy the few days they get I will. That all being said, Goose if you are ever lost in the big city look me up and I'll buy you a beer. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well that being said, jbaincfl sent me a Pm and we talked about this yes I have s bad taste in my mouth towards the big city dudes due to some retarded things they have done in the past. But more then likely most of you guys are probably cool as hell (exept a few) :wink: . Like some of the guys that I have hunted with from Minn havesaid "Man GB3 really isnt as nig of an *** like I thought you would be". And now I will be making plans to hunt with them this fall for acouple days. All that I can say is that the internet brings together ALOT of the die hards and the ********. :lol:


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

One day at a time Goose....One day at a time. Thanks for the mail. :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes it is. :wink:


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey Goose- I see you changed your logo over the weekend  How do you get a picture onto your call sign?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

GB3,

Now that you're using the photo I took in the public eye...when do I get my royalties? LOL


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Actually my dad took that pic but if you want it I can email it to yeah.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> GB3,
> 
> Now that you're using the photo I took in the public eye...when do I get my royalties? LOL


Well the going rate is a nickel/impression. This topic has 580 so that'll be 29 bucks. You still take Visa/Mastercard??? :lol:


----------

